# Where to go?



## Bigshow (Jul 30, 2005)

Does anybody know another site to go to for know?  The only other place that I know of is DA and SA.  I know that Fur Affinity will be back up and running, but there has to be another site to go to.  Until then, I guess I'll chill at DA til this whole mess blows over.  I may not know very much about whats going on, but I hope that they settle there differences in some sore of way.  


This is the kind of stuff I though would only happen at Sheezy Art, but I guess these things happen.  I just hope that the FA community stays together through this who thing, good or bad.


----------



## keobear (Jul 30, 2005)

there this site
http://yaoi.y-gallery.net
but male only art pics


----------



## C?lian (Jul 30, 2005)

keobear said:
			
		

> there this site
> http://yaoi.y-gallery.net
> but male only art pics



Also, better coded than FA or Artfu will ever be.



Just IMO )


----------



## Myr (Jul 30, 2005)

Right now there doesn't appear to be an alternative at all. So I'm personally using a friend's server and gallery system setup for a handfull of users. Reliable and I'm an administrator so it's always operating or catering to the needs of the few people allowed there. I'm going to be taking some looks into seeing if it can be incorporated into the message board system I also admin to bring together a larger site, although not art-targeted.

AF right now appears to be stuck in hypocrasy. One of their admins is absolutely deplorable in his conduct. And the naming situation has turned into a debacle too.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 31, 2005)

> AuroranDragon wrote:
> Right now there doesn't appear to be an alternative at all.

Well, at the time SA killed adult art, http://www.yiffstar.com/ was seriously considered by many people as a direction in which to exit.
Does have fora and galleries, but isn't /quite/ an integrated "community"; which is what many people were really hoping for (and which SA appeared to be delivering on, up until their decision).

Yiffstar is /only/ 18+, however.


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Yiffstar is /only/ 18+, however.



Technically, the majority of the art that was on FA was also 18+ only ;3


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 31, 2005)

SnoSno said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite. The most popular category seemed to be "Anthropomorphic".


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 31, 2005)

> SnoSno wrote:
> Technically, the majority of the art that was on FA was also 18+ only ;3

Sorry, what I meant is that there's a great big message on the front screen of Yiffstar saying no-one under 18 (or 21) beyond this point.
Different kettle of woof-chow


----------



## TehSean (Jul 31, 2005)

Well. www.artfu.net is in the works.


----------



## Myr (Jul 31, 2005)

TehSean said:
			
		

> Well. www.artfu.net is in the works.


Artfu is starting to remind me of UTXMP. A talented bunch of people got together to make this mod, got organized enough to put something together, took forever to release an update, and have practically moved on to more interesting things than their mod now that the thrill of making something has ended. They loved this secretive stuff and 1337 speak that AF uses just as much. Give it 6 months and it'll still be working, but will forever have problems, feel unfinished, and be cut from community involvement.


----------



## Bigshow (Aug 1, 2005)

those anybody know the date and or month FA will be back up?   I 've been looking at some of the other forums, and it seems if though everybody is just going of rumors of with it will be back up.   I also noticed the there is alot of finger pointed going on about who to blame for this, but nobody is tring to help solve it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 1, 2005)

> those anybody know the date and or month FA will be back up? I've been
> looking at some of the other forums, and it seems if though everybody is
> just going of rumors of with it will be back up.

That all depends on when the server is had. After we get the server built and ready to go, it will be a matter of days. But when we get the server... well, that's another story. Just keep checking in!


----------



## Bigshow (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll be sure to do that man.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 1, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> AF right now appears to be stuck in hypocrasy. One of their admins is absolutely deplorable in his conduct. And the naming situation has turned into a debacle too.



Arshes and Nobuyuki seem rather nasty to me.


----------



## Myr (Aug 1, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Arshes and Nobuyuki seem rather nasty to me.



Exactly. And if they're not admins, then they shouldn't have such powers on the forums. Their conduct with such powers flys in the face of what Arc said to Jheryn to get this whole debacle started. This is why I refuse to take sides and just want to sit on both sites and see what happens because I don't think it's going to be an easy process getting both sites up and running properly taking into account all that's been said and done.


----------



## Bigshow (Aug 20, 2005)

word on the wire is that we 2-3weeks before it up agian......and that is exremely go seeing as, like the military puts it, "The Shit Hit The Fan!" over at SA.

Hope FA don't do that!!


----------

